# Changing Bank account ,Child Benefit



## dodo

Closing bank account with AIB where child benefit is been paid into, how do I go about getting child benefit paid into new bank account


----------



## Omega

Write to Child Benefit section in Letterkenny, giving your new
bank details and PPS number.


----------



## gipimann

You can complete this change of circumstances form:

http://www.welfare.ie/en/Forms/Documents/cb56.pdf

and send it to Child Benefit Section in Letterkenny.

The form includes a section for new payment details.


----------



## pudds

A word of caution, I would wait until new bank account has received its first payment of child benefit before closing the current account but maybe I'm stating the obvious.


----------



## Batty35

Does anyone no how long it takes for them to update with new account details ?


----------



## Mel84

They do it pretty quickly. I've changed my details a few times and the next month payment has always gone to the new account. You can always ring them. They're actually very helpful


----------

